# Push Blocks



## seaco (20 Jul 2008)

I saw these sanding blocks at a local Hyper Value store they are sold as sanding blocks but I needed some pushers for my planer thicknesser so I bought some of that non slip matting stuff (technical term) and these blocks even had clips at each end to hold the stuff... They are made by a firm called JAK keep an eye open for them.

Good I thought for a pound each...


----------



## OPJ (20 Jul 2008)

Not bad at all. I've heard that carpet tape is supposed to be quite good for fixing non-slip matting but your solution looks fool-proof.


----------

